# Would you buy an outboard that was submerged?



## BYOB Fishing (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like I've found a 60hp four stroke 2009 Mercury for $1500. Only problem is, it's been submerged. Talking with the seller, it was under water for a couple of hours. It was recovered, dried out, all fluids changed, and it starts and runs. I'm worried about the hidden problems of course, but am willing to deal with a little bit of trouble, as this motor is probably worth $5000 in good running condition. Would you do it?


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh, forgot to mention, this outboard is electronic fuel injection. Over the last few hours, from what I gathered searching Google, all of the electronics are sealed, along with the lower unit. The main concern is water getting into the power head and rusting machined surfaces. All of the resources mention how critical it is to get the motor apart and cleaned out as soon as it is removed from the water...But all cases where one of these people worked on their motors to get them dry, they all ran just fine after that. The most serious repair was one guy had to replace the carb. Drying out, Changing fluids and getting the motor running are the main steps from what I've read.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 15, 2011)

If you can get the motor for $1500 or under, personally I would do it. I would then imediately take it to an outboard place and get everything taken apart and checked, or do it yourself. You may spend another $500-1000 doing this but if the outboard is worth $5000, you are still making 100% on a flip or you can just keep it for years to come.

IMO that is a good deal. Sometimes you have to take a little risk for a big reward. Keep doing the research but the most important thing to me would be that the electrical is sealed.


----------



## Zum (Jan 15, 2011)

What type water...fresh/salt?
Did he do all he said as in the maintaince afterwards?
I don't know much about 4 strokes but I've bought a 2 stroke that was sunk in salt for over a weekend.
$400; 40hp suzuki.
I got 2.5 years out of it,the main bearing ended up letting go,to big a deal to fix.
Sold the lower(the whole thing really) for $250.

Guess what I'm saying is at $1500,I'd seriously be looking at it.
I do know some people that have sunk theres and after the proper maintaince never had any problems.
Again,that is with 2 strokes.
I'd be googling 4 stroke submergings,asking marine mechcanics and going on forums just like you are.
Seems like a deal...but maybe not/


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jan 15, 2011)

It was fresh water; Kentucky River to be exact.

I think I'm going to go for it. The lower unit is probably worth $1000 on its own.


----------



## KMixson (Jan 15, 2011)

You said it runs? Have you seen it run or the seller told you it runs? Was it running when it went under? If it was running when it went under it would be more likely to stress and crack or bend vital parts inside. Being that it was submerged in fresh water is much better than being submerged in salt water. The water was just fresh water like from a lake or river and not like flood water, right? Flood water has more impurities than lake or river water that can corrode the aluminum parts later down the road if not taken care of.

My opinion, I would take the risk and buy it, if it runs. The first thing I would do is change all the fluids after you have seen it run. The first fluid change was like the break in for it. It would get the water and debris out of the nooks and crannies inside that just by changing the oil one time would not. 

Then I would try to get some kind of protectant on the outside surfaces of the motor. I live on the coast of South Carolina and you can tell if a motor has been run in salt water just by looking at it. The aluminum starts to corrode and flake and may even turn green just from being in the salt air. 

As for the electronics, they are supposed to be sealed but there are cases that sometimes quality control misses and one makes it out that is not waterproof or over time as it heats up and cools off it may loose its integrity. Not really much of a big deal. They can be replaced without too much of a big deal in most cases.

Just look at it this way. If you are getting a $5000 motor for $1500 and you spend $1000 to get it right you saved $2500.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 15, 2011)

Running isn't the issue running right is the big thing. I bought my 40hp evinrude 2cylinder two stroke blowed up and I knew it was before I bought it but the guy started when I showed up to lookthe motor #-o and it lit right up and sounded like it run just fine. Pulled the head of when I got it home and the bottom cylinder was eat up because of a snagged ring. Like i said I knew it was blown and I bought it to rebuild it, but just because it sounds fine don't meen anything. If it's still on a boat ask to take it out for a drive. That's just my opinion.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jan 15, 2011)

Have to wait a couple of days to find out for sure. Ill be picking it up next week!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd buy it. Worst case scenario, you end up selling the functional parts for more than you paid.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jan 15, 2011)

That's how I talked my wife into allowing the purchase :LOL2:


----------



## bulldog (Jan 16, 2011)

KMixson said:


> Just look at it this way. If you are getting a $5000 motor for $1500 and you spend $1000 to get it right you saved $2500.



+1


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Jan 22, 2011)

I received the motor earlier this week. Looking inside of the cowl, it only looks like it was submerged about 1/3 of the way, judging by the water mark. Here are a few pics, see what you think! It was 2175 Shipped to my door.


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 22, 2011)

BYOB Fishing said:


> I received the motor earlier this week. Looking inside of the cowl, it only looks like it was submerged about 1/3 of the way, judging by the water mark. Here are a few pics, see what you think! It was 2175 Shipped to my door.
> ...]



All I can say is I know the feeling. I can't wait til spring to break-out my new to me motor.
Again, hopefully things work out.


----------

